# Circus Wagon and Wheels



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the build and final product are amazing. Wow.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

What mm ^ said! Great documentation of what you did. Is the one picture around the axle portion of the build, 
stacked & glued foam?

You must be a Tetris master-that's a lot of large prop pieces!


----------



## slcjeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

punkineater said:


> What mm ^ said! Great documentation of what you did. Is the one picture around the axle portion of the build,
> stacked & glued foam?
> 
> You must be a Tetris master-that's a lot of large prop pieces!


Are you referring to the axle springs? If so, it's cut pallet strips. I alternated the widths to give it a more random look.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Lots of great stuff in your yard this year. I do think the Golden Monkey is near the top on my list of your yard projects. The brickwork and the Gate at the front of the yard probably still rates #1 but Golden Monkey is a close second. Amazing amount of detail build. I have no plans for my carnival wagon to move but it sure looks like yours is a working wagon. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow..... what an outstanding job you did! The craftmanship of the wheels and everything else is 
awesome! I love it!


----------

